# Thought this site my be of interest



## sasha1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi All...

Whilst trawling through the pages of diabetes new etc...I stumbled across this site which may be of interest to some of you, it is however an American site..although there are many news topics that you may find useful

http://www.DefeatDiabetes.org

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks heidi always nice to seek out new sites 

x


----------

